# females tube dropped



## marco13 (Mar 30, 2008)

How long when you notice the females tube drop does it take before she laid eggs, if ever. Also before I noticed the tube was down I put some snail medicine in the tank will that hurt anything?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

marco13 said:


> How long when you notice the females tube drop does it take before she laid eggs, if ever....


A dropped tube is a good sign - congrats. She'll be laying eggs soon.

Regarding how long - like almost everything else,... it depends. I'd say within a few days (possibly a day or two longer sometimes). When I notice a tube down, on the second or thrid day I will feed pretty good. I like to leave my fish alone when they are tumbling eggs so when you wake up one morning and see her with a mouthful of marbles you can get away without feeding the tank for a couple days. I prefer to strip the eggs on about the fourth day.

The best thing you can do right now is to leave them alone as much as possible.

Hopefully this what you will see one morning...










Good Luck,
Russ


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not sure if the snail meds will hurt anything with the eggs. What is the active ingrediant ?


----------



## marco13 (Mar 30, 2008)

My female front is holding now. Next question is she is rather small about maybe 4", will she hold the full term? I don't have a tumbler yet didn't expect them to spawn so early. Truly don't know how to work a tumbler never seen one except on line. Should I feed my fronts today or wait a day or two not to temp her to spit the eggs out and eat or swallow them.

cichildgirl the active ingredients are cooper sulfate pentahydrate and metallic cooper equivalent.

Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

marco13 said:


> My female front is holding now. Next question is she is rather small about maybe 4", *will she hold the full term?*
> 
> I don't have a tumbler yet...


Since this is her first time, I would try to see if she would hold to term (especially since you don't have a tumbler).

What type of frontosa do you have?

How many and what is the ratio (m/f)?

How big is your tank?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well congrats are in order. I agree let her hold for now, if the eggs are not fertile for anyreason (male may not be fertile yet for example or the meds) then she will eat or spit out the eggs in a day or two on her own. If she holds longer than that i would think its safe to say some at least were fertile. They get better with age and size for producing bigger broods as far as i know.


----------



## marco13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thier Burundi and Iâ€™m not sure of the ratio because most are still too small to tell just by looks. There is about 13 Burundi's two definite males, and 5 really small Mipimwe about 1". Then thereâ€™s 4 Lelupi's they had fry also very small less then a couple of centimeters, 4 Calvis, and 2 catfish. The tank is a 300 gallon 8â€™ long 30â€


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Burundi are, often, some of the better moms in the cypho world :thumb:


----------

